# Delta / Invicta 20" Planer - Need Knife Gage



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

I was fortunate enough to find a good deal on a Delta / Invicta RC-51 20" planer. Looking for a knife gage. Part is listed on the parts list, but is obsolete on 3 different web sites that carry a lot of parts for this unit. Have inquired with 2-3 businesses on ebay that sell the blades. 

Any ideas on where to possibly get one or ideas about making one?

Thanks,

John


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

might look at these.......

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/589

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Planer-join...rhead-knife-setting-Oliver-Buss-/111010521969

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/KNIFE-SETTING-GAUGE-UNIVERSAL.html


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Jim, when I gave you them planer knives did I give you the magnetic gage sets for them? If not, I have a pair I'm not using.

I'll be back in Katy tonight and will check for sure... off the top of my head I do believe they are still stuck to my planer... which now has no need for them with a shelix cutterhead.

Ought to save you a few bux anyway.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

MM....I just put those (yours) knives in a couple of weeks ago. They were still in very good shape. There was a knife set saddle type gauge in that box and it worked well. It was not magnetic though. Anyone know where I can get this other set of knives sharpened on the east side of Houston/Baytown area? gb


----------

